
U.S. judge halts California plan to require glyphosate warnings - protomyth
https://www.yahoo.com/news/u-judge-halts-california-plan-191706101.html
======
protomyth
link to injunction: [https://www.courthousenews.com/wp-
content/uploads/2018/02/21...](https://www.courthousenews.com/wp-
content/uploads/2018/02/217cv2401.pdf)

